# My best Girl, Sally



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Tomorrow it is the ninth anniversary of the death of my Sally. I miss her every day (and a lot of you know there are 7 to keep me company). My adored pups, Samantha and George were conceived 4 days after she died. It is also the birthday of the breeder of Cookie(mom of Samantha and George) A lot of bittersweet moments....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I hope your memories of your beloved Sally are as fresh as the day they occured. She must have been one special gal. Care to share some pics? Hugs to you tomorrow... I hope the smiles of remembrance are stronger than the tears of grief.


----------



## *Brady* (Jun 18, 2009)

It's amazing the impact these creatures have on our lives. I hope thinking of all your happy times helps. My pup is also from Cookie.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I would love to see some pics of Sally too. What a lucky girl to be so loved.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

These anniversaries are always so difficult. I'm so glad that you still keep your Sally alive in your heart. They are here for such a short time. Happy bridge day sweet Sally!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sally's Mom*

Sally is still with you-she's romping with my Snobear and Smooch at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Hope that your happier memories of Sally get you through these tough days


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Just saw this. I hope your happy memories of Sally got you through the anniversary of her passing. 

I'm coming up on the one year mark since we released Barkley from his cancer--I miss him so much but know he's in a much better place, healed of all his infirmaties. I hope to spend the first anniversary focusing on and celebrating the wonderful years we shared together and not focusing on the trauma and sadness surrounding his last days. :crossfing

I'd also enjoy seeing some photos of Sally.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Hugs for you on this anniversary. Even though it's been a long time, it still doesn't hurt any less. I would love to see pictures of your dear girl, Sally, if you can share pictures with us.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Hugs for the anniversary date. They are all hard.


----------

